# vorrebbero che la loro moglie non indossasse/le loro mogli indossassero



## Paulfromitaly

Mentre stavo facendo una traduzione dall'italiano all'inglese mi è venuto un dubbio che non sono riuscito a chiarire da solo, quindi mi serve il vostro aiuto:

Molti mariti vorrebbero che *la loro moglie non indossasse* gonne troppo corte.
Molti mariti vorrebbero che *le loro mogli non indossassero* gonne troppo corte.

Quale versione vi sembra più chiara e corretta?
Usare il plurale, cioè *le loro mogli* potrebbe insinuare il dubbio che si stia parlando di mariti poligami?


----------



## sabrinita85

Secondo me sono ambigue entrambe.
L'una potrebbe presumere che sia una moglie che ha molti mariti, l'altra che sia una marito che ha molte mogli.
Tuttavia propendo per la seconda opzione: tanti mariti = tante mogli.


----------



## Saoul

Paulfromitaly said:


> Mentre stavo facendo una traduzione dall'italiano all'inglese mi è venuto un dubbio che non sono riuscito a chiarire da solo, quindi mi serve il vostro aiuto:
> 
> Molti mariti vorrebbero che *la loro moglie non indossasse* gonne troppo corte.
> Molti mariti vorrebbero che *le loro mogli non indossassero* gonne troppo corte.
> 
> Quale versione vi sembra più chiara e corretta?
> Usare il plurale, cioè *le loro mogli* potrebbe insinuare il dubbio che si stia parlando di mariti poligami?



Pensa che invece io direi:

Molti mariti vorrebbero che la propria mogli non indossasse gonne troppo corte.

L'uso di "loro" confonde ancora di più una frase di per sè già arzigogolata, no?


----------



## sabrinita85

Saoul said:


> Pensa che invece io direi:
> 
> Molti mariti vorrebbero che la propria mogli non indossasse gonne troppo corte.
> 
> L'uso di "loro" confonde ancora di più una frase di per sè già arzigogolata, no?


Sono d'accordo con Saoul! 

(Strano, vero?)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Saoul said:


> Pensa che invece io direi:
> 
> Molti mariti vorrebbero che la propria mogli non indossasse gonne troppo corte.
> 
> L'uso di "loro" confonde ancora di più una frase di per sè già arzigogolata, no?



Intendi _la propria moglie_, vero?
Quindi, suggerisci _propria_ invece che _loro_, ma _moglie_ e non _mogli_?


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, immagino sia un errore di battitura... mi preoccuperei se non fosse così.


----------



## mimmi

Credo che Saoul ha saltato senza volerlo una "E" scrivendo..moglie, non mogli..propia moglie


----------



## Saoul

Si Paul, scusami! Sai, senza lenti a contatto il mondo è tutta una nuova scoperta! Ho anche riletto! Figurati!

Si una moglie! Singolare. Propria al posto di loro.


----------



## Necsus

Io personalmente concordo con la conclusione che l'inserimento di 'loro' aggiunge ambiguità alla frase, in quanto di fatto superfluo, ed eliminerei del tutto l'aggettivo, dicendo:
"Molti mariti vorrebbero che la moglie non indossasse gonne troppo corte".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Io personalmente concordo con la conclusione che l'inserimento di 'loro' aggiunge ambiguità alla frase, in quanto di fatto superfluo, ed eliminerei del tutto l'aggettivo, dicendo:
> "Molti mariti vorrebbero che la moglie non indossasse gonne troppo corte".



Concordo con te, ma il mio principale dubbio riguardava la scelta tra moglie o mogli in quanto non riesco a trovare un motivo grammaticale per cui l'uso del plurale sia sbagliato.


----------



## claudine2006

Io direi:
Molti mariti vorrebbero che *le proprie mogli non indossassero* gonne troppo corte.
L'ambiguità resta ma credo che grammaticalmente sia corretto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Curiosamente la componente maschile dei partecipanti a questo thread propende per *la propria moglie* mentre quella femminile per *le proprie mogli*...
Mi sembra di capire che comunque nessuna delle due opzioni sia sbagliata e si tratti solo di una questione di preferenza.


----------



## Necsus

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Concordo con te, ma il mio principale dubbio riguardava la scelta tra moglie o mogli in quanto non riesco a trovare un motivo grammaticale per cui l'uso del plurale sia sbagliato.


 Ho il sospetto che un motivo non ci sia. O meglio, che non ci sia un motivo per ritenere sbagliato né l'uso del plurale né quello del singolare.


			
				Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Curiosamente la componente maschile dei partecipanti a questo thread propende per *la propria moglie* mentre quella femminile per *le proprie mogli*...


 Vorrà forse dire che i maschietti sono tendenzialmente più monogami? Hmm...


----------



## claudine2006

Paulfromitaly said:


> Curiosamente la componente maschile dei partecipanti a questo thread propende per *la propria moglie* mentre quella femminile per *le proprie mogli*...
> Mi sembra di capire che comunque nessuna delle due opzioni sia sbagliata e si tratti solo di una questione di preferenza.


Che statistica inquietante, soprattutto perché di mariti maschilisti (che non vogliono che la moglie indossi gonne troppo corte) uno è già di troppo... Per fortuna è poco attendibile, visto l'esiguo numero di partecipanti . 
Comunque, nonostante il sostegno alla poliandria , a me non suona bene:
Molti mariti vorrebbero che *la loro moglie non indossasse* gonne troppo corte.


----------



## irene.acler

Si potrebbe anche dire :
"Molti mariti vorrebbero che la *propria *moglie non indossasse gonne troppo corte".


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Si potrebbe anche dire :
> "Molti mariti vorrebbero che la *propria *moglie non indossasse gonne troppo corte".


Sono d'accordo. La versione con "propria" mi sembra più idonea.


----------



## Dragoberto

claudine2006 said:


> Io direi:
> Molti mariti vorrebbero che *le proprie mogli non indossassero* gonne troppo corte.
> L'ambiguità resta ma credo che grammaticalmente sia corretto.




però così ogni marito ha più mogli


----------



## claudine2006

Dragoberto said:


> però così ogni marito ha più mogli


Sì, ma almeno c'è concordanza di numero. 
Alla fine credo che abbiamo deciso che vanno bene entrambe, anche se io, potendo, eviterei queste costruzioni.


----------

